# verlaufsgitter (gradient mesh) in illustrator



## heitob1983 (15. März 2005)

bis vor ein paar tagen habe ich das verlaufsgitterwerkzeug in adobe illustrator, wie vermutlich viele andere von euch auch, komplett ignoriert. der einfache grund war, dass ich nicht wusste, was es kann und wie es funktioniert. nachdem ich ein paar minuten bei google investiert habe, war ich doch sehr ueberrascht, wozu dieses tool faehig ist. fuer die, die es noch nicht wissen ist die datei handschuh.jpg vielleicht ganz interessant. mein erster versuch, das verlausgitterwerkzeug zu baendigen, ist ebenfalls im anhang zu finden (tulpe.jpg). nun sieht sicher jeder den grossen unterschied zwischen meiner ausfuehrung und der professionellen. da liegt auch der grund fuer diesen forumeintrag. ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem video tutorial fuer dieses werkzeug. das ganze waere in dieser form ganz nett: http://www.creativebush.com/gradientmesh/IllustratorScreenSnapz001.mov (quicktime player required!) leider ist dies nur ein kleiner bestandteil aus einem simplen tutorial. der rest wird mit text und wenig aussagekraeftigen screenshots dargestellt.

sollte jemand soetwas kennen waere ich fuer eine antwort wirklich dankbar. natuerlich wuerde mir auch alles andere zum thema gradient mesh weiterhelfen (tipps, tricks, simple tutorials).

danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. März 2005)

Hallo,

Zunächst herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der wunderschönen Tulpe.
Wegen Deiner Anfrage: Warum sollte es ein Video sein? Wo hängt es denn bei Dir genau?
Vielleicht kann man Dir ja auch per Text behilflich sein.. 

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf unsere Netiquette, speziell Punkt 12 (Groß- und Kleinschreibung). Danke.


----------



## heitob1983 (16. März 2005)

Ich bin seit ein paar Monaten in den USA. Da uebernimmt man schon mal schnell die alleskleinschreibangewohnheit. Aber solange eure Netiquette mich nicht bittet ue's, ae's und oe's in einem buchstaben darzustellen, kann ich damit leben. 

Ein Videotutorial wuerde ich bevorzugen, da ich dann mal einem Profi ueber die Schulter schauen kann. Ich glaube bei diesem Tool kommt es hauptsaechlich auf kleine Details an. Genau diese kann man im Text vermutlich nicht so gut rueberbringen. Falls du natuerlich ein  "Text-" Tutorial hierfuer kennst, nehm ich das gerne entgegen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2005)

heitob1983 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin seit ein paar Monaten in den USA. Da uebernimmt man schon mal schnell die alleskleinschreibangewohnheit. Aber solange eure Netiquette mich nicht bittet ue's, ae's und oe's in einem buchstaben darzustellen, kann ich damit leben.


Kein Problem 


Ich weiß nicht, ob Du die Original-Bearbeitung des Handschuhs schon kennst, aber vielleicht 
kannst Du ja aus den Arbeitsschritten, einen Anhaltspunkt bekommen. Die Seite ist leider
auf japanisch, aber dennoch sehr empfehlenswert - und immer wieder einen Blick wert

http://homepage3.nifty.com/highside/gallery.htm

Ansonsten schau Dir den Wireframe des Handschuhs genau an (auch hochauflösend
auf der Seite vorhanden) - dort siehst Du dann das Raster, in welchem Du den Verlauf 
anwenden sollst.

Gruss


----------



## heitob1983 (17. März 2005)

Danke fuer den Link, den kannte ich noch nicht. Ich habe erst einmal mit dem Motorroller angefangen. Den Sitz konnte ich schon recht gut nachbauen. Sollte es halbwegs vernuenftig enden, werde ich es hier mal reinstellen.


----------

